# What is a nonallopathic lesion?



## Lynn Hendrickson (Nov 18, 2010)

I am trying to code lesions for leg, scalp etc. which are only found under Lesions, subterm "nonallopathic"  in region of, NEC
examples; using head region code for scalp 739.0
lower extremity region code for leg. Is this correct?


----------

